# Quinton Catheter



## sctaylor (May 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am finding conflicting reports regarding quinton catheter CPT's.  Would 36556 or 36800 be appropriate for a catheter placed in the femoral vein for dialysis?  Please advise....

Thank you!


----------

